

Ask HN: Best approaches for Javascript game graphics? - thomanil

I'm wondering what the most viable approaches are for 2d (or 3d) graphics in straight browser Javascript?.<p>Canvas, SVG? Are there other straightforward approaches that offer primitive graphics operations like drawing lines, circles, pixels? Experiences and thoughts on this much appreciated.<p>(I recently wrote a dinky little javascript game [plug]messynotebook.com/?p=71[/plug]. Straight CSS+DOM worked for me in that case, but I'm looking into better ways of doing it next time.)
======
shaunxcode
checkout Raphael js it provides cross platform svg type drawing, pretty sweet
and that way you can target everyone.

